# Favorite Shows and MBTI



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

I tried this topic when I first joined but no one responded. We'll see if I have any more luck this time

What shows do you most enjoy? 

I'm curious how shows correlate with type, but also I'm looking for recommendations since I need a new show to watch. 

Honestly just feel free to babble about what shows you love and why. This should be a fun topic.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Babble time? Oh goodie))

For me, the show to end all shows is _Frasier. _ I relate a lot to the characters -- I like to think it is not just because I am a pretentious idiot but that's maybe a bit of it) But there is no show that for me entirely creates this perfect little world. It has a perfect everydayness, watching them pour coffee or orange juice just fills my heart with delight) And the characters, and the relationships between them, are so complex and poignant, yet also incredibly simple and not too far from reality. That is, it's a small cast but the characters are layered enough that every two characters share something in common, and . . . ugh, it's really a great show) And, I mean, really funny) One of the only shows that actually makes me laugh out loud) And the plots are . . . Shakespearian, clever, witty. And so well acted. One test for me, for a great show, is to see if, in a scene, you switch attention to a background character, they are reacting or doing their thing...you'd think this would always happen, but it doesn't...and in Frasier it's so detailed it bears many rewatches) 
Also I love Niles more than I love life)

My favorite serious show is Supernatural. I don't usually like serious shows, I like to laugh, but being scared senseless is kinda the same thing? I like it because...well, the premise is cool, they're in the family business of saving people and hunting things! They're like modern day knights, and, again, the characters...they're so real, and they have such real conflicts and such. It's really well done (until Season 5 or so) and it has such a great atmosphere. Still, I rather resent how much scarecrows, clowns, and paintings of children scare me now...

Fawlty Towers is of course hilarious. I don't much like Monty Python, but for pure humor A Bit of Fry and Laurie is my go-to show.

I recently watched Scrotal Recall on Netflix. It sounds terrible, but it was actually really endearing and lovely. The main character has a really interesting way of relating to people; you might find it interesting (or not). I hope Season 2 comes out. It's a bit in the line of How I Met Your Mother (which I also like) but has its own charm and is gentler and sweeter.

The Vicar of Dibley -- also really good. It is about a female vicar in a small town in England. I would definitely recommend it.


----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

INTJ.

I like Sherlock, I guess I don't have to explain why. House M.D. as well. I watch those two shows online, though.
That's about it honestly, I'm not so fond of TV. I mostly watch tv for news and some movies. 

I also watch some anime, like Naruto Shippuden - mainly because I grew up with Naruto on tv haha. Hmm, another good anime is Death Note.


----------



## cheburashka (Jan 4, 2013)

orange is the new black has super lovable characters, an interesting and intense plot, and honestly was just all around entertaining when i watched it. excited for the new season in june! 
i love love LOVE parks and recreation. it is my all time favorite tv show. if you have not seen it i cannot recommend it enough. it is so, so funny. honestly. if you have not watched it it will not waste your time it is incredible.
those are the two big ones. i used to never watch tv shows, but after watching a few recently, those two have really stood out.
i also watch anime. my favorites are sakamichi no apollon, tamako market, and code geass. they are kind of... all different genres. i prefer slice of life but code geass is mecha/psychological so... there's that
im an infp.


----------



## raskoolz (May 26, 2014)

Hmm... but there's so many out there though 

I've liked shows like Sherlock, Supernatural, Doctor Who, Game of Thrones, Merlin, Hannibal, Luther, and Chuck.

It's also a little bit new but I am also definitely keeping my eye on Daredevil.

True Detective isn't bad either, can't wait for the next season- although I'm not sure how else they can top the first.

Anime-wise, I'd say Natsume Yuujinchou, Eureka Seven, Samurai Champloo, Death Note, and Psycho Pass are my faves. 
My guilty pleasures though are Naruto, Kuroko's Basketball and Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya. DN Angel also has a special place in my childhood, but I'm not sure if it would be good any more if I watch it again lol.

-xNFP (probs I)


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

My favourite shows are Courage The Cowardly Dog, Young Dracula, Winx Club and Game of Thrones. I am eighteen years old and I still watch children shows because I love them.


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

Oh man... I have way too many to count. Though the most obvious are Sherlock, House, and Game of Thrones. Annnnddd, since anime is apparently a separate category, those would be Trigun, Code Geass, Fate/Zero, and maybe Death Note as well. Funny that most of the shows I like are 'intellectual' shows, but Trigun's the exception, because the main character's so damn wacky and likable. They're certainly not child friendly, though, but I do remember liking children's shows too. :laughing: As for guilty pleasures, Lucky Star. Oh so much. I'd say Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya too, but Lucky Star is so much childish than that. :wink:

As for MBTI... I have no idea, though people have said I'm either ISFP, ISTP or ENTP, so there's that. :dry:


----------



## Harizu (Apr 27, 2014)

Game of Thrones is probably my favorite at the moment. 
I also like Breaking Bad.
I've re-started Merlin recently (my shippy, guilty pleasure, lol).
I also liked the Listener.

There are many others but they don't come to my mind right now, ugh.


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

Game of Thrones, Breaking Bad, Mad Men, Adventure Time, Courage The Cowardly Dog, The Marvelous Misadventures of Flapjack, Batman: The Animated Series, Gravity Falls, Star Trek: The Next Generation, Samurai Champloo, Cowboy Bepop, Death Note.

INTJ.


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

ESTP
Forensic Files, American Dad, Babylon 5.


----------



## Cbyermen (Nov 28, 2014)

This post combines two of my favouritest things in the world--TV and MBTI.

INFP here. My favourite show is In the Flesh. It got cancelled early this year (still raging about that!), but it was honestly one of the greatest experiences I've ever, well, experienced. It was like a sad indie song (aka my favourite kind of song) lengthened out into hour long episodes. Greatest character development ever, amazing plot. If I could describe it in one word it would be melancholy. Not sad, but literal melancholy. It probably had heaps to do with the grey fogginess that always seemed to cloud every scene, but either way it is my absolutely favourite show of all time. Also _please_ talk to me if you have seen this and liked it because not alot of people have, sadly.

And now I just realised that no one actually asked for why I liked this particular show. Nice.

Other shows I super duper enjoy are:
- Doctor Who
- BBC Sherlock
- Parks and Recreation
- Avatar: The Last Airbender / The Legend of Korra
- Hannibal
- Orange is the New Black
(I'm a TV junkie so this list probably makes up for about 20% of the shows I watch oop)


----------



## bluesontuesday (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm an INTP. I don't watch a lot of shows. I love Sherlock and House M.D., but I also like Friends and That '70s Show. I watch Geordie Shore sometimes when I feel insecure, as well as a Dutch show called Goede Tijden, Slechte Tijden, which is very, *very* awful.

Whenever I'm at my parents' house, I watch The Big Bang Theory along with my dad. I don't really care for that show, though.

EDIT: I forgot to mention I love watching snooker, though that's not a show. Snooker's the only thing that makes me yell at my tv.


----------



## Ik3 (Mar 22, 2015)

1960's "Lost In Space" was my favorite show as a kid... 

As an adult, however.. I seem to have lost my interest in TV shows..... 

I have so many other hobbies that sitting down and watching a show never happens.

Jonathan Harris as Dr Smith, with his constant back and forth bickering with the lovable Robot B-9.... Still makes me smile.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Thank you everyone for the responses! I may comment on some individually, but all the responses in general are helping me get an idea of how a type would tend to like shows. (And how many different types could like the same show!) 

I don't watch too many shows personally I guess. I grew up on Disney Channel, but I can't say I really cared about their shows. Good Luck Charlie was okay. Austin and Ally was an atrocity. Lizzie McGuire was bae. 

I still really like SpongeBob, although honestly I haven't seen it for a long while. The new movie made me laugh, but it was also kind of obnoxious. 

When I was little my absolute favorite shows were Meerkat Manor and Growing Up Baby [Animal] on Animal Planet. It was hard to me to catch these shows, but I loved it when I did. I also really liked Lilo and Stitch: The Series. 

My room mate and I got to Season 3 of Once Upon A Time in November. That was nice. Then we switched to watching Parks and Rec. (Which is glorious, of course.) 

My dad and I watched The 100 together, and now I think we're about to start Turn. 

On Netflix, honestly I've just watched Reign and Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt. I've started a handful of other shows, but unfortunately none of them have *stuck* yet. 

Right now I'm deliberating on whether or not I should watch Merlin or The Tudors :/ 

and that's my show story. Carry on.


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne (Mar 8, 2015)

alittlebear said:


> I also really liked Lilo and Stitch: The Series.
> 
> Right now I'm deliberating on whether or not I should watch Merlin or The Tudors


I use to be obsessed with Lilo and Stitch as a child, such a cute little show. 

You should definitely watch The Tudors, it's really good.

Favourite shows consist of Game of Thrones, Breaking Bad, Dexter, Spartacus, Vikings, Rick & Morty, and South Park. 

I've also really liked the new netflix series Daredevil but so far there is only one season so it's too early to tell if it'll be one of my favourites. 

and I'm an ISTP.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Merlin is one of those guilty pleasure shows you can watch with the family.

Shows I like or have liked:

- Star Trek: TOS
- Star Trek: Next Generation
- Battlestar Galactica
- Lost (absurd ending though)
- Breaking Bad
- Sherlock
- Firefly
- Torchwood
- Orange is the New Black
- Parks and Recreation
- Game of Thrones (so-so)
- Supernatural (guilty pleasure/funny)

Also have to agree with Adventure Time.

I'm sure other shows will come to me after I post this.

Oh yeah, Daredevil. New show but I liked the first season.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Oh gosh, and I forgot to mention that my entire family is addicted to Modern Family and The Middle. It's terrible. We depend on these shows.


----------



## pivot_turn (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm not getting that much into shows I watched as a kid, but a couple that stand out from then, is _Anne of Green Gables_ and _The Road to Avonlea_. Both absolutely amazing shows that I have still enjoyed when seen some bits as older. I slightly got back to watching _Little House on the Prairie_ and _Bonanza_ in recent years, that I had watched before, but those might still belong more in the occasionally great to watch and slightly guilty pleasure pile, than the "OMG this is amazing!" pile, which the first two belong to.

Then at one point _Dawson's Creek_ was a favourite. In the slightly same category I got _OC_ later. 

I watch a lot of detective series. Some that I've enjoyed lately, but don't really mind if I miss an episode or two are _Murdoch_ and _Father Brown_. _Lark Rise to Candleford_ was amazingly nice and cute as well (though not belonging to the detective cathergory I was just talking about). I did by the way enjoy _Sherlock_ almost as much as many others at first, but I just didn't enjoy the latest series as much anymore. 

And to the best:
_Foyle's War_ - One of my all time favourite shows. The mysteries, the main characters, the quality of it.
_Doctor Who_ - Also liked _Torchwood_, but not quite as much.
_Lewis_ (or Inspector Lewis, I'm never sure which one has inspector in front of the name and which doesn't, especially as they sometimes change that when they translate titles) - I've also really enjoyed Morse and Endeavour, but somehow Lewis is just the best of them. Again the overall quality, the music, beautiful Oxford, the characters and the relationships between them, especially Lewis and Hathaway. - Here I could also mention that I like Inspector Gently and Vera (Stanhope), though those aren't quite as favourites as the others. 
_Poirot _ - I mean, it's just Poirot and David Suchet. Though I've been slightly annoyed when they've occasionally changed plots from Christie so much that they've even changed the murderer. Christie knew what she was doing, why change something that's already good.
_Miss Marple_ - Not so much the Geraldine McEwan version and most Joan Hickson.
_Downton Abbey_ - The same quality and all as in those British detective series, and I enjoy period stuff.
_Call The Midwife_
_Pride and Prejudice_ (1995)
_Gilmore Girls_
_The Wire_

It seems like a lot, but a lot of those were shown some years ago already or are a bit shorter, so I've not been watching everything all the time. There's probably some amazing mini-series I'm forgetting right now or something else too, but you get the general picture. Very heavy on detective and period, with the occasional different thing. 

Oh, and *ISFP*.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

pivot_turn said:


> _Poirot _ - I mean, it's just Poirot and David Suchet. Though I've been slightly annoyed when they've occasionally changed plots from Christie so much that they've even changed the murderer. Christie knew what she was doing, why change something that's already good.


Ah. Poirot :laughing:


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

alittlebear said:


> ...What shows do you most enjoy?...


Tricky question because I have watched a lot of TV over my almost 50 years. The phrasing of the question implies presently experiencing shows over ranking shows now based upon what I have watched at different points in my life.

So regarding shows that I currently watch and enjoy--oh, and I live in the US, so that's a factor--there are:

* *




Grimm
Face Off
Doctor Who (current as well as past seasons, back to at least Patrick Troughton)
The Flash
Arrow
Marvel's Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D.
Elementary
The Blacklist
Person of Interest
Scorpion
Stalker
CSI
CSI: Cyber
Hawaii Five-O
Forever
Bates Motel
The Walking Dead
Longmire
Orphan Black
The Librarians
Perception
The Last Ship
Dig
Covert Affairs
Haven
Helix
12 Monkeys
Defiance
Under the Dome
MythBusters
Survivorman
The Curse of Oak Island
NHL hockey games
** Regarding shows that have concluded that I still regularly or occasionally watch:
Babylon 5
Naruto: Shippuden
X-Files
Heroes
Fringe
Fullmetal Alchemist
Death Note
Soul Eater
Dexter
Warehouse 13
Alphas
Lost
Psych
Monk
Burn Notice
Star Trek
Star Trek: TNG
Star Trek: DS9
Star Trek: Voyager



In non-list form, the shows I enjoy most involve intricate plots and stories that are carried over multiple episodes (even seasons) to tell epic stories involving complex character relationships. I enjoy fantastic or science fictional elements in the show. I like elements of mystery. I really don't watch sitcoms much with the exceptions of rerun episodes of Seinfeld and The Big Bang Theory.


----------

